# Waterfowl skulls: Something different.



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

I posted this up on FB when i initially had it finished, but neglected to do so here. I created this for a good friend of mine that wanted to do something different to commerate his son's stellar year (2012/13) of waterfowling. From R-L it's a Swan, Canada Goose, and Sandhill Crane skulls. All "first's" of these species for him. The empty hulls you see are from each hunt/bird, all taken with two shots.

Anyway, here's the pics. Tell me what y'all think both good, and things you'd like to see differently if it had been yours.







lighted...



Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Different indeed! I like it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that bad A$$ right there john. very nice.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Very creative. Nice job!


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a pelican scull that I found. 
Those look cool.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

That's awesome sir.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very creative. I like it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the second damnest thing I ever seen.

I like it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

^^
That's what she said!

Like it


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

> Tell me what y'all think both good, and things you'd like to see differently if it had been yours.


Very cool. I don't know if I'd do it differently or not, but this idea ran through my head. What if the bills were painted? Like ready to go into a mount? I've renderings in logo's and such like that, it might be pretty cool.

I've also heard of guys bronzeing them, but I don't think I'd like that.

Later,
Kev


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

That is nice I may have to do something like that with some birds I shoot!!


----------

